# Snakehead fish likely dumped alone in Burnaby's Central Park: study



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

I know this was discussed at length 1.5 years ago but it never hurts to remember and for new hobbyists to consider the damage introducing non-invasive species can do to our ecology and economy. And yes, it only takes one to ruin it for the rest of us responsible hobbyists.

Found at Vancouver Sun webpage:
Snakehead fish likely dumped alone in Burnaby's Central Park: study

METRO VANCOUVER - When someone spotted a snakehead fish at Burnaby's Central Park lagoon in the spring of 2012 and posted a YouTube video that went viral , it sparked concerns that an invasive species of methodical killer had infiltrated British Columbia's waterways.

But a team led by Simon Fraser University biologists has determined that the slimy-skinned predator likely was dumped there - alone - fewer than three months before and was a sub-tropical cousin of the hardier northern snakehead, and, thus, unlikely to survive a winter here.

After months of researching the 75 cm snakehead and compiling their findings, the five-person team's study should still be a reminder of the risks non-native species pose, according to SFU masters student and lead author David Scott.

"If there had been a pair of northern snakeheads and they had been introduced somewhere in the Fraser River, they could have proliferated and became established and had consequences for our native fish populations - which are invaluable both ecologically and economically," Scott said.

"It could have been a lot worse, that's for sure."

The team's findings were published Sunday in the Management of Biological Invasions Journal, after six months of studying the fish and getting the research reviewed by their scientific peers.

DNA analysis and a taxonomic study revealed the 3.7-kg fish was a blotched snakehead likely released by a local aquarium owner alarmed because "they grow really big and really fast and they have a big appetite," Scott said.

Blotched snakeheads are indigenous to the warmer waters of Vietnam and Southern China, but Scott said "we're not ruling it out that it could have survived our winter."

There are 29 snakehead species, and they are often sold for meat in East Asian supermarkets. Dubbed "fishzilla" by National Geographic, the animals have no predators outside of their natural environment.

Snakeheads are voracious predators with razor-sharp teeth that can easily tear through other fish and small mammals.

After the snakehead was caught in Burnaby, B.C.'s environment ministry amended legislation to ban possession, transport and breeding of all snakeheads, as well as several other potential invasive fish species and mussels.

The researchers - scientists from SFU, the University of B.C., the University of Guelph and the provincial Ministry of Environment - couldn't determine the sex of the Burnaby fish, but said that no eggs were found and it is highly unlikely that it mated.

Ironically, the snakehead likely dined on other non-native species that had been dumped in the lagoon like small carp, goldfish, fathead minnows, brown catfish and crayfish, Scott said.

He cautioned anyone who wanted to get rid of their pet fish to kill them and dispose of them properly instead of releasing them into the nearest body of water.

"You just have to realize there could be real consequences for our native species."

[email protected] Twitter.com/MikePHager

© Copyright (c) The Vancouver Sun

Related links:
http://www.vancouversun.com/life/Burnaby+park+officials+probing+nasty+snakehead+fish+allegedly+spotted/6626327/story.html
http://www.vancouversun.com/life/steps+hunt+deadly+snakehead+fish+Burnaby+lagoon+with+video/6638878/story.html
http://www.vancouversun.com/life/Elusive+snakehead+fish+finally+caught+after+Burnaby+Central+Park+lagoon/6752962/story.html


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

It's silly. Simple as that. They did not need a team of biologists to find out that lo and behold it was not the northern snake head. This whole debacle was blown way out of proportion. The media makes the snakehead sound more terrifying than the sexual assaulter in UBC or the murderers in Surrey. Typical.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

it took a team of biologists to figure out this is not a northern snakehead... what a waste of money and time.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

The person who released this fish did not release a pair and did not release it into the river. It was not true that this fish could eat babies as stated by some newspaper; all this snakehead actually did, according to the report, was eat the other non-native species such as gold fish, carp, pleco and discarded fish in the lake that other people dumped. 

What kind of ecology damage has this one particular snakehead actually done to the natural ecology and native species of the Burnaby lake?

I am not seeing any fact stating any serious ecology damage brought forth by the release of this particular fish to the native species. All I have read in the article was "if this fish was released elsewhere or if a pair was released...then..."--but the fact is this fish was not released in a river and either was a pair released. 

What actual damage to the native ecology of the Burnaby Lake has the release of this particular snakehead imparted to warrant the banning of import/export/breeding of all snakehead in Burnaby?

If law makers are concerned about a preventive measure to prevent possible damage release of snakehead could cause to the native environment, they could just impose a fine to the release of snakehead. It is kind of like saying "if a driver loses control of his car he could kill a lot of people. Even though this time he did not kill anyone, let's ban all selling/buying/driving of vehicle just in case someone may kill someone in the future if he ever loses control."

Regarding the statement made in this newspaper article, "Snakeheads are voracious predators with razor-sharp teeth that can easily tear through other fish and small mammals." I do not believe this is an accurate generalization; this, in my opinion, is a misleading generalization that does not belong in a scientific journal nor a article which was suppose to present accurate facts in a major newspaper.

I have a rainbow snakehead and it certainly does not fit this description at all.

Perhaps "Some" or "A few" should be added before "snakehead" and more information and distinction of various species should be provided. 

I would expect a scientific journal to be accurate, and an article in a major newspaper should report facts accurately.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> I would expect a scientific journal to be accurate, and an article in a major newspaper should report facts accurately.


If anyone remembers the original media coverage, they were talking about how you should be careful walking small dogs in Central Park in case this "killer fish" leapt out from the bushes where it was hiding and dragged them down to a watery grave. Compared to that, the "fishzilla" references are positively restrained. 

Anyone expecting accuracy and lack of bias from the media at this point is deluded.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

News? Accurate? Hah.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

wow 72 cm blotched snakehead. That's a world record actually. Blotched snakead where thought to only maxed out at 13-18" but that's big. Would have been nice in my tank, owning a world record size blotched snakehead.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Got to see that very snakehead first hand at SFU along with invertebrate class and it was black and slimy. I know nothing about snakeheads but it was the size of a chihuahua and its like relatively impossible for it to devour dogs let alone babies. Its not like a great white shark you see in the movies.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I have a rainbow snakehead which is the size of my pinky. It is very colorful, peaceful and prefers cold water. They should do their homework before they write an article that paints a very inaccurate picture to mislead the public.

According to the journalist the said snakehead you saw can walk on land and hide and then attack babies and dogs. 

This snakehead, according to what I have read, did not seem to have really invaded the native species as claimed; if anything, he seemed to have been keeping the population of other invasive species (pleco, goldfish...etc) in the lake in check. LOL 

Those people who took down and drained the whole lake with all their pumps and other gears probably did more damage to the fish and plants in that lake than anything else. LOL.


----------

